# Pepsi - Please help us :'o(



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

As you may know from the othernthread, Pepsi has myxi. It is a week today.

Today, his eyes have started weping and he is not eating as much. His poos are very small and OH found some long ones this morning, his face is swollen and he is very bunged up.

We have been out for a few hours and come back and his eyes are virtually shut now.

He has the vets tomorrow at 9.20, we are completly torn on what to do :crying: he does not appear to be improving. Do we let him fight more or should we end it for him now before he suffers more? It's breakng my heart trying to force medicines down him and seeing him in the bloody awful state


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Poor pepsi...
I'm sorry i cant advise you on what to do...

I hope everything goes ok for you...
*Fingers crossed* *hugs*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Poor little guy, he seemed to be doing so well.

You could set yourself a deadline. Say if he isnt improving by such and such a day, then you will do whats best for him.

Its easy for us to say what we think is best, but we dont have a emotive connection with him, nor can we see him.

Whatever you decision, you have done what you can for him, and given him a fighting chance.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you.. we just need an honest, outside opinion, we don't know what to do or how long to give him. We are devistated, he was doing so well :crying:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Thank you.. we just need an honest, outside opinion, we don't know what to do or how long to give him. We are devistated, he was doing so well :crying:


See what your vet says tomorrow.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Poor little guy, he seemed to be doing so well.
> 
> You could set yourself a deadline. Say if he isnt improving by such and such a day, then you will do whats best for him.
> 
> ...


We said Monday/Tuesday but just got home to find his eyes closed up so now I'm not sure at all	:crying:


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear about your bun.
Sadly the outcome for non vaccinated rabbits who develop Myxi is usually very poor.
I really did hope when reading your thread that Pepsi might get through it.
To be honest you have to go on how you think he is and whether you think he has had enough of the fight.
Despite the awful symptoms if you feel he has more fight in him and you can keep him eating enought to keep the gut moving then keep on but if you look at him and the fight has gone then you need to do what is best for him.
I am truly sorry you are in this position and I really do feel for you.xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> We said Monday/Tuesday but just got home to find his eyes closed up so now I'm not sure at all	:crying:


As you have your appointment tomorrow, you know if you have to have him PTS, he wont be suffering all over the weekend.

Its so easy for us to say have him put down, and i do fear that is going to be the outcome, but it has to be your choice.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> but it has to be your choice.


That's the hard part. I feel guilty keeping him alive but at the same time guilty about having him pts


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im so sorry Tink I cant offer any words of wisdom but I really do feel for you! I really thought like many others Pepsi was pulling through... lets see what the vets say 2mrw and hopefully he has a good night!

Remember how much you have fought for him and tried to get him through this!

x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

umber said:


> Im so sorry Tink I cant offer any words of wisdom but I really do feel for you! I really thought like many others Pepsi was pulling through... lets see what the vets say 2mrw and hopefully he has a good night!
> 
> Remember how much you have fought for him and tried to get him through this!
> 
> x


We also thought he was doing well but today has been just awful. I can't see him pulling through. My daughter has gone to my parents until Wednesday, she said her good-bye's today which was horrible. It makes me feel physically sick, hardly eaten for days :crying:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

its a horrible man made desease ask devil dogs she has treated them with mixi some do survive


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

To be honest, if i had an unvaccinated bun with mxyi, i would have to let them go


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> To be honest, if i had an unvaccinated bun with mxyi, i would have to let them go


so would i but people are different


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh no poor Pepsi  My thoughts are with you :sad:


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

I am genuinely so sorry to hear Pepsi's turn for the worse-I hope he gets better and shall be keeping everything crossed. x


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

id see what the vets say tomorrow, im sure they will advice you on the best thing to do. 

I usully believe that if the animal hasnt given up then you shouldnt either. i always give my animals a chance to fight if they want it and let them go when they have had enough. You know him better then anyone else and im sure he'll let you know what he wants in his own way.

Good luck


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm with Cassie. All the buns I've lost I've given the chance to fight till I could see in their eyes they can't fight anymore and I know then its time.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Let us know how you get on today hun xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Arrgggh, by internet went down last night.

Tink, i hope things go ok at the vets.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

This is awful, good luck today.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope things go ok for you at the vets today. Only you can know what is best for your bunny hun, you will know if its time.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

How did the vets go hun? I hope things are ok.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope there is something they can do xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Tink i'm so sorry hes not doing great, pepsis been holding out so well, I'm sure you've been doing everything you could for him


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh tink im so sorry pepsi has taken a bad turn.
how did you get on at vets huni?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry I didn't get chance to reply yesterday, this is where we are at now..

We saw yet another vet who is unsure that it is myxi, thinks it could poss be pasturella. But she said without doing extensive tests we don't know what we are treating, therefore could be giving the wrong medicines.

He has got no worse, but at the same time no better. The vet advised us that although he has fight in him we need to think about the quality of life he is getting.

Today his right eye is completly shut and very sticky so I have cleaned it for him, he is still eating. His nose is still blocked and swollen. He has been shacking his head so I asked her to check his ears and they are full of crap so we now have ear drops for him.

We are continuing with the metacam as he takes that OK, but the banana one we are struggling with. Got a small dose in him this morning. He is letting us apply the eye drops without any fuss at all and quite enjoys the ear drops as he gets a little massage after.

I had the vet trim him beard off as it was getting so matted and sticky with the medicines. He sat nicely while she did it but then suddenly freaked out and in the process, ripped a back nail out :crying: He looks so different now, but I can see his beautiful face.

We are now at even more of a loss as to what to do for him. If I knew he has given in or was hurrendously ill then I'd let him go, but he seems to be fighting all the way which makes it sooo much harder I just wish he would give us a sign, one way or the other


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Sorry I didn't get chance to reply yesterday, this is where we are at now..
> 
> We saw yet another vet who is unsure that it is myxi, thinks it could poss be pasturella. But she said without doing extensive tests we don't know what we are treating, therefore could be giving the wrong medicines.
> 
> ...


I hope everything works out for you..
He really is a little fighter  Bless him... I dont think he wants to go to bunny heaven just yet, does he..
Finges crossed for you both... I'm sure you will make the right decision when you need to...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww poor pepsi he really does seem to be fighting, did u have the tests done? If I waw in ur position then i'd be giving him everything I could until I knew nothing else would work


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> aww poor pepsi he really does seem to be fighting, did u have the tests done? If I waw in ur position then i'd be giving him everything I could until I knew nothing else would work


I just can't afford it  I'm struggling with the jabs as it is, cost me £75 last monday, then another £30 on wed, sat and again tomorrow (plus we are almost out of metacam so thats another £10) I'm a student. Currently banging as much stuff as I can onto ebay to help cover costs


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

did the new vet suggest changing the treatement at all? Would it be worth treating as if he had pasteurella?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I just can't afford it  I'm struggling with the jabs as it is, cost me £75 last monday, then another £30 on wed, sat and again tomorrow (plus we are almost out of metacam so thats another £10) I'm a student. Currently banging as much stuff as I can onto ebay to help cover costs


Oh dear.. Do you think you will have to have him pts then? 
It may be the kindest thing for him then if you really cant afford to keep up with his medical bills...


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> did the new vet suggest changing the treatement at all? Would it be worth treating as if he had pasteurella?


I shall ask tomorrow, she wanted to carry on with what we are doing for now but says without tests it's hard to know. She thinks maybe pasteurella, slim chance of myxi (which I, and OH really think it is) or a few other possibilities


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Oh dear.. Do you think you will have to have him pts then?
> It may be the kindest thing for him then if you really cant afford to keep up with his medical bills...


This is the problem, how long to I keep going until there is no sign of him getting better? it's like how long is a piece of string  I'd hate to do it and then to think after that he could have made it given a few more days


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I shall ask tomorrow, she wanted to carry on with what we are doing for now but says without tests it's hard to know. She thinks maybe pasteurella, slim chance of myxi (which I, and OH really think it is) or a few other possibilities


Could be both


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> This is the problem, how long to I keep going until there is no sign of him getting better? it's like how long is a piece of string  I'd hate to do it and then to think after that he could have made it given a few more days


I would hate to be in your position...
Only you can make the decision though...
When could the vet do the tests? Can you afford more tests? 
How long will you have to wait for treatment?

Only you know the answers


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Could be both


I hope not  looking at him and his symptoms and doing hours of reading up, it does look like myxi to me. I could be a rabbit vet by the end of the week ut:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I would hate to be in your position...
> Only you can make the decision though...
> When could the vet do the tests? Can you afford more tests?
> How long will you have to wait for treatment?
> ...


I would have to ask tomorrow, but from her tone and the way she didn't offer the tests, she just came across as though it was pointless and moved to the topic of him being pts


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I would have to ask tomorrow, but from her tone and the way she didn't offer the tests, she just came across as though it was pointless and moved to the topic of him being pts


She doesnt sound like a very good vet


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> She doesnt sound like a very good vet


The previous has been more positive in her attitude. Although this one was not as positive, she spent the longest time with us and was happy to talk things over, trim his beard and generally take her time


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Tink contact ur local pdsa they should be able to help u as ur a student, although I dont know what treatment they would be willing to offer, depends how good their vet is, if u cant afford the tests, could u not just buy both types of treatments and see how it goes for the course of the treatment. Vets can be very narrow in their training even if they are a good one, u need to find one that had treated mixi before, as I'm sure all the reading u've been doing cant be misleading.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Tink contact ur local pdsa they should be able to help u as ur a student, although I dont know what treatment they would be willing to offer, depends how good their vet is, if u cant afford the tests, could u not just buy both types of treatments and see how it goes for the course of the treatment. Vets can be very narrow in their training even if they are a good one, u need to find one that had treated mixi before, as I'm sure all the reading u've been doing cant be misleading.


I agree.. Though i think (from my experience) that the PDSA is just for people on benefits... Though i could be wrong, it could have changed


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's the eligibility

PDSA - Eligibility


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Tink contact ur local pdsa they should be able to help u as ur a student, although I dont know what treatment they would be willing to offer, depends how good their vet is, if u cant afford the tests, could u not just buy both types of treatments and see how it goes for the course of the treatment. Vets can be very narrow in their training even if they are a good one, u need to find one that had treated mixi before, as I'm sure all the reading u've been doing cant be misleading.


I'm not exaggerating when I say hours of reading


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Here's the eligibility
> 
> PDSA - Eligibility


I think I will be, I'm a lone parent and full time student. Thank you for this. I shall call them first thing tomorrow


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

really hope they can help poor pepsi


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> really hope they can help poor pepsi


Me too  Just spent the lst few hours putting lots of stuff on ebay to raise some money for bills


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Me too  Just spent the lst few hours putting lots of stuff on ebay to raise some money for bills


Put the links on here... Maybe we all can help and buy stuff


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Put the links on here... Maybe we all can help and buy stuff


There is quite a lot! mainly kids clothing really! got some tatty teddy stuff to put on but it's back at my house


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Just post one or two links... We can always click on "view sellers other items"

Worth a try... I would buy stuff if it means you can afford to get him the treatment he needs...


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Put the links on here... Maybe we all can help and buy stuff


I think thats a really good idea 

i hope the pdsa can help you out tink and i hope pepsi keeps up his fight. how is he this evening?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this is really making me think about taking out pet insurance, I hope the little guys ok


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Awww thats super lovely, thanks :blushing: it's my boyfriends account lol! 

MONSSON Dress Ages 3-4 on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 20:46:10 BST)

This already has someone watching 

BTW The items say from Pet free home as they were, then moved to my OH's house which is pet free so never been near Pepsi!! (just incase you where wondering!)

Oh, and the 20p is my OH's (using it to pay the initial vet bill of £70)


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ty-bo said:


> I think thats a really good idea
> 
> i hope the pdsa can help you out tink and i hope pepsi keeps up his fight. how is he this evening?


I haven't been back home since about 2 , leaving soon. When I left he made a run for it up stairs to under my bed and continued messing with the box he has been working on demolishing so that can only be a good thing


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> this is really making me think about taking out pet insurance, I hope the little guys ok


I could kick my own arse for not sorting it. I had gotten quotes but never got round to buying  Do it!!! Or at least open an ISA and put away money each month but make sure you have enough to cover any problems in the meantime


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Awww thats super lovely, thanks :blushing: it's my boyfriends account lol!
> 
> MONSSON Dress Ages 3-4 on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 20:46:10 BST)
> 
> ...


That dress is lovely... If only my niece was 2 years younger


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm gonna get the barbie top... That is age 5 right? I think the wording in the listing is a bit wonky  
Do you have anymore age 5/6 stuff?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I'm gonna get the barbie top... That is age 5 right? I think the wording in the listing is a bit wonky
> Do you have anymore age 5/6 stuff?


ooops :blushing: which one? the pink or white one? my eyes are all squiffy, taken a few hours to do that!! :blushing:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have heard about these funny 20ps, hope u get good money for it, hope the pdsa can help tomorrow


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> ooops :blushing: which one? the pink or white one? my eyes are all squiffy, taken a few hours to do that!! :blushing:


This one
Girls Baribe Top Age 5 on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 20:20:17 BST)


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> This one
> Girls Baribe Top Age 5 on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 20:20:17 BST)


Ammended, thanks :blushing: I used a template!! It's up to 110cm on the label, which, by Next's size guide is about 5yrs. My daughter is currently 6, I shall have a rummage when I get in for anymore things. She has clothes that she refuses to wear


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha my niece does that... Annoying isn't it 

She turned 5 in June so it should fit her... If it doesnt i'll give it to my other niece who's... erm.... 3 i think ut:
There's too many of them! I have 4 nieces and a nephew


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Haha my niece does that... Annoying isn't it
> 
> She turned 5 in June so it should fit her... If it doesnt i'll give it to my other niece who's... erm.... 3 i think ut:
> There's too many of them! I have 4 nieces and a nephew


Ahhh  thats nice! I only have one neice, 3months old but lives in Oz and her mom is no longer with my bro  ce la vie


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Abigails mum & dad are not together anymore, but i think my brother is better off without her.. imo she's a tart! 
I really hope Abby doesnt end up like her 

My other bro isnt with his fiance either... They have 4 kids between them too.. The eldest is 14


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've put a bid on the top btw


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Abigails mum & dad are not together anymore, but i think my brother is better off without her.. imo she's a tart!
> I really hope Abby doesnt end up like her
> 
> My other bro isnt with his fiance either... They have 4 kids between them too.. The eldest is 14


You can choose your friends...


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I've put a bid on the top btw


Thank you :blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Your welcome... I'll tell my sis-in-law about the stuff too as some of those clothes will fit my niece 

I really wish you weren't a size 8 btw...  :blushing:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I really wish you weren't a size 8 btw...  :blushing:


I'm not anymore


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I haven't been back home since about 2 , leaving soon. When I left he made a run for it up stairs to under my bed and continued messing with the box he has been working on demolishing so that can only be a good thing


well that does sound hopeful, especially if he ran up the stairs-thats more than I can manage 

just gonna check ebay now


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Ty-bo said:


> well that does sound hopeful, especially if he ran up the stairs-thats more than I can manage
> 
> just gonna check ebay now


Dont outbid me on the barbie top  i want it


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are a student you are entitled to visit a low income vet.
Do you know of any charity vets near you as they may be able to help with less cost than what you are paying now.


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Dont outbid me on the barbie top  i want it


Lol it is very pretty  unfourtunately it is too big for my daughter as she is only 15 months old 

im keeping my eyes peeled for the tatty teddy stuff


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Your welcome... I'll tell my sis-in-law about the stuff too as some of those clothes will fit my niece
> 
> I really wish you weren't a size 8 btw...  :blushing:


I was thinking that!! i want a couple of those tops for me, think i might buy them anyways and just loose loads of weight dead quickly!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just had to rush him to the vets :crying:	:crying:

His eyes are shut and he couldn't breathe, he was really struggling 

We got the vet we saw when he stopped eating (the one he seems to love and the one that knows about rabbits best) and they have kept him in for today to give him lots of meds and fluids and tlc she said. She took one look and said 100% myxi, and that his chances are 50/50 but he is doing great so far

It was reassuring that when we got him to her, he stop cowering in his box and his head was out and he tried to climb out to her ut: she loves him as well so at least I know he is in good hands :crying:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Just had to rush him to the vets :crying:	:crying:
> 
> His eyes are shut and he couldn't breathe, he was really struggling
> 
> ...


oh hun i hope he makes it, come on pepsi keep fighting babe x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

*hugs* i'm so sorry what an awful morning u've had, I'm sure hes in good hands, and they must like him so they will take special care of him. I would pop back and visit him if u have the time just incase tho sorry. do u know what they are giving him? might be worth reading up and seeing if theres anything else, also some probiotics would help with the stress


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

He really is a fighter bless him. Fingers crossed he makes some improvements.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks :crying:

Emzybabe, she said lots of anti-inflamatories, the banana medicine we are struggling with in an injection and metacam the flenty of fluids. I sahll find out later if she has given anything else. It is a good job I can down when I did as he was about to drink the vicks/water mix as he can't see or smell he thought it was his water


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

eww cant imagine vicks tastes good, poor little man


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> eww cant imagine vicks tastes good, poor little man


I think he was that desperate he would have had it. God knows how long he fumbled about for his water but when I put it infront of him he went mad for it, he has swallowed air with it as well which can't be good


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor guy, i'm sure the hes best at the vets, hopefully they'll be some improvement in the next few days


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

The vet just called it's not good :crying:	:crying:	:crying: 
He is not swallowing. She said he is brighter in himself but after looking at him closer he is not swallowing. She said if he is not able to swallow by the end of the day he really needs to be pts


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> The vet just called it's not good :crying:	:crying:	:crying:
> He is not swallowing. She said he is brighter in himself but after looking at him closer he is not swallowing. She said if he is not able to swallow by the end of the day he really needs to be pts


oh no tink im so sorry, i hope he starts to swollow soon but if not at least he will be out of the misery of the horrid myxi.
be strong hun we are all here for you x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

pooor pepsi, maybe he just needs the pain meds to kick in, maybe its time


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm mortified :crying:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Poor little guy.

Its sounding less and less like hes going to pull through 

If he hasnt improved by this evening, i really think you should let him go.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> I was thinking that!! i want a couple of those tops for me, think i might buy them anyways and just loose loads of weight dead quickly!!!


lmao.. 
I always do that but it never works


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> The vet just called it's not good :crying:	:crying:	:crying:
> He is not swallowing. She said he is brighter in himself but after looking at him closer he is not swallowing. She said if he is not able to swallow by the end of the day he really needs to be pts


oh Tink... I'm so sorry... :crying:
Come on Pepsi... Just one more day... Keep holding on


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw poor Pepsi!  I really hope he pulls through, he seems like such a little fighter!

Will keep my fingers crossed for him


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm really hoping he'll recovery, Tink please dont blame urself, u have done everything u could for him and have listened to the advice of professionals, Mixi has got to be one of the nastiest things around, and hes been such a fighter


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just called them to see how he is doing and spoke to the nurse. She said there is no great improvement, only slight. Still not eating, they are getting fluids in him as he is very dehydrated. Hoe did I not notice that??


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

How were you supposed to notice that? Rabbits dont let on that there ill otherwise predators would attack them, I'm sure he has been drinking its just the effects of the virus


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> How were you supposed to notice that? Rabbits dont let on that there ill otherwise predators would attack them, I'm sure he has been drinking its just the effects of the virus


kept changing his water cos he kept flicking poo in it so not noticed that he has not had any


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Tink I have everything crossed for you and Pepsi!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im so sorry tink, youve both been through so much the last few days i really hope he starts to improve this afternoon!!!!

Come on pepsi baby!! you can do it!!!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Please do not jump on me for this.

But i think it is time you think about his options.

He is unvaccinated so has an ever so slim chance of survival, if he does, he will have a much lowered immune system and will be susceptible to infections and other problems.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I am keeping my paws firmly crossed for Pepsi, soz not posted in here before but been catching up nearly every day.

ps. place a bid on a little girls skirt of yours.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been reading this thread and I really feel for you.

All my five bunnies caught myxi last year. Entirely my own fault - I had misunderstood how it was transmitted and hadn't had them vaccinated. I think some of them may have been done before I got them - they were all rescue buns, although I know one definitely wasn't as it was a private rescue and she was really neglected when I got her and had never been to a vet - the owner thought 'she' was a 'he'!

All five did get through the myxi with virtually daily visits to the vet, lots of medication and nursing at home. None of them stayed in as they weren't as poorly as Pepsi. It seemed to go on forever.

Although all of them did get over the myxi sadly two had to be PTS later in the year due to them catching infections due to their lower immunity. One, Daisy, was an older bun and had had a lot of health problems before she caught the myxi but Pumpkin was young and had been healthy.

I still feel really guilty about the two who died. The other three are fine now - bouncing around their run - so bunnies can get through myxi. They've been vaccinated now, but I know they may still catch myxi again.

It's heartbreaking watching a bunny suffer from myxi and appalling that you were given incorrect information about vaccination. 

I really hope and pray that Pepsi pulls through.

Sending you loads of healing wishes from Lumpland xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

what happened tonight huni? is pepsi ok?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> I've been reading this thread and I really feel for you.
> 
> All my five bunnies caught myxi last year. Entirely my own fault - I had misunderstood how it was transmitted and hadn't had them vaccinated. I think some of them may have been done before I got them - they were all rescue buns, although I know one definitely wasn't as it was a private rescue and she was really neglected when I got her and had never been to a vet - the owner thought 'she' was a 'he'!
> 
> ...


Ahh thanks for this post, it's reassuring to know that it can be done. Don't blame yourself though, it's so easy to get these things wrong or mixed up  you did well to get them through it, it's hard work with one never mind 5


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> what happened tonight huni? is pepsi ok?


He seems to have bounced back well. After getting some fluids into him he has perked up. His eyes are pretty much shut and his nose still snuffled but he has plenty of fight in him. Stamped his foot at me earlier for wiping his face :blushing:

When I picked him up I was given the choice of giving him a little more time or having him pts. I went to see him to see how he had got on in the day and as soon as the box was opened he was clambering to get to me, it just didn't seem right to PTS. IMO he had made a huge improvement, I am syringe feeding for now but hoping he may get back onto his food as/when his nose eases up.

They dosed him up on anti-inflamatories and anti-biotics with a drip and kept him in the warm intensive care box and it worked well


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Chrysler said:


> ps. place a bid on a little girls skirt of yours.


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats great news, I really hope thing just keep going up from now on


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> He seems to have bounced back well. After getting some fluids into him he has perked up. His eyes are pretty much shut and his nose still snuffled but he has plenty of fight in him. Stamped his foot at me earlier for wiping his face :blushing:
> 
> When I picked him up I was given the choice of giving him a little more time or having him pts. I went to see him to see how he had got on in the day and as soon as the box was opened he was clambering to get to me, it just didn't seem right to PTS. IMO he had made a huge improvement, I am syringe feeding for now but hoping he may get back onto his food as/when his nose eases up.
> 
> They dosed him up on anti-inflamatories and anti-biotics with a drip and kept him in the warm intensive care box and it worked well


Oh thats brilliant news Tink... 
I'm so glad you waited.. I know he's not out of the woods yet but it sounds very hopeful 

Keep us updated


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> thats great news, I really hope thing just keep going up from now on


Thanks, me too. It's emotionally draining watching him. Been soo up and down the last 11 days 

We think he needs re-naming to either Rocky as he is a good fighter or Boomerang as he just keeps coming back lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Thanks, me too. It's emotionally draining watching him. Been soo up and down the last 11 days
> 
> We think he needs re-naming to either Rocky as he is a good fighter or Boomerang as he just keeps coming back lol


haha i love Boomerang  Pepsi boomerang


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> haha i love Boomerang  Pepsi boomerang


It would actually be Pepsi Hollow Boomerang, ha ha!! poor boy!! :frown2:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

How is he today?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> How is he today?


Well... bit long winded sorry... yesterday he was an angel, I put him on the table and did the full routine of meds, cleaning eyes and putting in drops, cleaning ears and adding even more drops, cleaning his bum down and got about 5 syringes of food into him in the morning and about 4 in the evening.

Today, I have wiped him down done drops, gone to feed him and he wont have it at all. I pureed carrot and that hasn't worked. Took him back to the vet and she asked us to decided where we want to go next. She advised to call it a day. I asked if it could be down to him not having had his metacam today (ran out yeserday, called this a.m. to get some more, went at 4 to pick it up) and her eyes lit up, said it has prob got everything to do with that as it helps the swelling in his nose and throat soooo...

She has give him a huge injection of metacam, we are giving him a few hours for it to kick in then attempt to feed him. IF he wont take it tonight or tomorrow a.m. then tomorrow we will take him to be pts :crying: However, he it works and he feeds again, we will grab another bottle of metacam and keep going as in himself he has got no worse and has been comfortable

So tonight/first thing tomorrow really is make or brake


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

How often are you syringe feeding him?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> How often are you syringe feeding him?


Twice daily, is that enough??


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Twice daily, is that enough??


If you are able to, every 2-3 hours would be better. Little and often is far better, and keeps the digestion process ticking along. Plus you feed a smaller amount, so its less stressful. Dont forget to offer water aswell.

When i was nursing myxi buns, it was always every 2 hours.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> If you are able to, every 2-3 hours would be better. Little and often is far better, and keeps the digestion process ticking along. Plus you feed a smaller amount, so its less stressful. Dont forget to offer water aswell.
> 
> When i was nursing myxi buns, it was always every 2 hours.


He has been trying to drink water from his bowl but it's not great  he soakes himself and makes quite a struggle of it. I'll try doing it every few hours then, see if that works better. He lets me know when he is done by turning his head from me


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> He has been trying to drink water from his bowl but it's not great  he soakes himself and makes quite a struggle of it. I'll try doing it every few hours then, see if that works better. He lets me know when he is done by turning his head from me


Try offering him a water bottle aswell as a bowl. If you physically hold it for him, he may be able to drink better.

Good luck.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Try offering him a water bottle aswell as a bowl. If you physically hold it for him, he may be able to drink better.
> 
> Good luck.


I tried that, he wont have it  I'll do what I can tonight


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good luck tonight Tink I'm glad hes still with us, have everything crossed for u


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Tink! I really hope Pepsi pulls through just remember what ever happens you have done everything you can for him!

I wont be here for 2 weeks but I will try and logg on just to see how he is!

Take Care Sweety!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh Tink I feel for you, here's hoping that Pepsi continues to fight like the little trooper that he is


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Sending Pepsi huge healing wishes from me and my fur family. Come on, little man - you can get better.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh tink i really feel for you babe, i know you have tried and tried to help pepsi and i dont know how you have coped.
come on pepsie you have faught for so long now, let mummy know tonight what you want x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I am truly sorry to hear things are not really improving.
I know you will make the right decision for Pepsi however hard.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

How is Pepsi this morning hun?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sending so many good vibes for this morning!!!!!!!! come on pepsi


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

*sigh* Day 13

Last night he had lots to drink and got himself stuck into some of the mushed up carrot :thumbup1: but sounded awful after. I called the vet today and had a chat, she assured me that he will be gaspy after eating/drinking and that if he settles after it's ok and not to worry, so I have been to get some more Metacam today

Syringe fed him some more mix she gave me today and bought some pureed apple baby food (it is 100% apple, nothing extra in it)

Last night I was sat on the floor and he was on my knee whilst I fed him. When I had done I sat stroking him whilst talking to my OH, then he lept from my lap but his front paws couldn't take his weight and he landed on his nose, got up, went a bit mad rubbing his paws on his face and has cut all his nose :crying: his nose was bleeding and he wouldn't let me wipe it clean. Poor little guy.. Got his revenge today. I picked him up and he did a MASSIVE wee on me. Supoose it was deserved!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> *sigh* Day 13
> 
> Last night he had lots to drink and got himself stuck into some of the mushed up carrot :thumbup1: but sounded awful after. I called the vet today and had a chat, she assured me that he will be gaspy after eating/drinking and that if he settles after it's ok and not to worry, so I have been to get some more Metacam today
> 
> ...


Oh Tink... I really hope he pulls through...
hehe he has his sense of humour back at least


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Bless the little guy. He does have hard time, but at least he is eating and drinking. 
I will continue to keep my paws crossed for him and so do Lucky and Jasper.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, seems to be that if it can go wrong, it will go wrong :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the first thread I read when I log on. Pepsi sounds such an incredibly special bunny. Come on little one, you can do this.

Hopefully, you will see a marked improvement soon. It must be so tough watching your beloved fur child struggle.

Sending lots more healing thoughts from me and my fur family.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ty-bo said:


> Lol it is very pretty  unfourtunately it is too big for my daughter as she is only 15 months old
> 
> im keeping my eyes peeled for the tatty teddy stuff


I have put it up now, there is only a few bits as some bears where marked and one that sits on a bench was broken 

I have decided to use the money to save up for a nice indoor cage and in a few months time, start looking for a lovely rescue bun needing a loving home


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

How is he today hun?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> How is he today hun?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/56566-pepsi.html

:crying:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no i'm so sorry... I hadnt seen the thread


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Oh no i'm so sorry... I hadnt seen the thread


It's ok, I did a new one as I didn't want it to get lost in this one and people miss my thankyou message


----------

